# New Owner Question



## Dosquattro (Mar 30, 2010)

I am ready to switch all fluids to Redline Synthetics but cannot find the capacities, such as for the front, rear dif and manual transmission. This information is not in the owners manual, where can I find it???


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: New Owner Question (Dosquattro)*

I suggest you leave well alone with regards to gear and diff oils, because the rear diff uses special vw oil and filter, you have read this correctly the rear diff is the haldex type and will also be the new electronic one which has it's own ecu, theses use special vw oil and filters which need to be changed every 20k for the oil and 40k for filter.
So at 20,000 miles the diff oil need replacing and then
at 40,000 miles the oil and filter will need replacing.
Then at 60k the oil again and then at 80k both the oil and filter, etc
The vw oil is best when it comes to the diff.


----------



## Dosquattro (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: New Owner Question (animaniac)*

I see. It does sound like more than I am interested in doing. When the time comes for it to be changed at the dealership, I will ask then. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: New Owner Question (animaniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animaniac* »_I suggest you leave well alone with regards to gear and diff oils, because the rear diff uses special vw oil and filter, you have read this correctly the rear diff is the haldex type and will also be the new electronic one which has it's own ecu, theses use special vw oil and filters which need to be changed every 20k for the oil and 40k for filter.
So at 20,000 miles the diff oil need replacing and then
at 40,000 miles the oil and filter will need replacing.
Then at 60k the oil again and then at 80k both the oil and filter, etc
The vw oil is best when it comes to the diff.


The OP's cars have Torsen diff, not Haldex. IIRC Torsen's recommended service is at 80k miles. It may be a bit less, but its definitely less maintenance intensive than Haldex.
I definitely wouldn't bother changing the fluid until actually recommended.


----------

